# Harvest Time!



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 25, 2008)

* Hello Everyone!!  I cut "Big Mama" and hung up all her buds!!:banana: I'm one happy fellow, he, he, he!!:yay: I'll have enough to last me until springtime! I trimmed up her buds and saved all the leaves that have trichomes on them and I will make some killer honey hash, he, he, he !!:aok: I hope you'al like my photo's, I know, I sure like looking at them!!!!:headbang2: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2008)

*CONGRATS on what looks to be a very nice harvest my friend. :aok: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, great harvest!

Any idea of the wet weight?


----------



## massproducer (Oct 25, 2008)

BIG Momma is right...lol
sweet grow and harvest, soon it will be time to enjoy the fruits of your labour, literally


----------



## lisa (Oct 25, 2008)

It looks more decorating your room than harvesting. Your work is really worth appreciating.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice my friend.why didnt you PM i would have loved to help..lol..smokeing your own here soon..Happy 4U


----------



## Growdude (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice manacure job on them buds!

Make sure you give them a nice long cure.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 25, 2008)

I like Big Buds!

Congratulations on a great harvest


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks mighty fine. congrats!  What strain were they?


----------



## Waspfire (Oct 25, 2008)

:goodposting:
 :holysheep: thats just plain sick


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Disco94!! Don't know the strain but it's from Spain! A girlfriend, who lives in Spain, gave me some really good weed, with a few seeds in the bag and I saved them!! I call this strain, "Al's Delight", he, he, he!! Oh! This is only one plant, I should get about 6 to 8 oz., I let you know, after she is finished drying!!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

damn just one plant your gonna have 6 to 8 ounces of that ****, dude your gonna enjoy this bud while others have to look at it in pictures and drool all over themselves haha.

keep up the good harvest

Peace,
Smoke Weed


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Tahiti, just found the harvest pics.


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 28, 2009)

i'll bet thats a lovely odor!


----------

